# New Printable Targets Added



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

*Printable target questions*

To answer some questions we had come in, we do intend on making the bear and hog targets as well as the fun ones. 

Thanks,


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

*Printable Insults Target Added*

As requested, we just added the Insults and Compliments target to our free printable targets. This one can be fun, but just make sure your shooting opponent has a good sense of humor. 



Thanks,


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I can't get any of the links to work.

Chuck


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

watermedic23 said:


> I can't get any of the links to work.
> 
> Chuck


ditto!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice targets thanks for the link!


----------



## Dewclaw Archery (Oct 25, 2008)

*Dewclaw Archery Printable Target Links*



watermedic23 said:


> I can't get any of the links to work.
> 
> Chuck


Regarding the links. Are you still experiencing problems? They appear to be working, but if you are still not able to get to them let me know what kind of error you get (or if they don't do anything). One thing to be aware of is that the official targets (Vegas, FITA, 5-Spot) are only available in large format so the link is at the bottom of the image. 

Thanks,
Dewclaw


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

that is awsome, thanks


----------



## tattnalloboyu (Oct 25, 2010)

do you have a Printable 35cm and 50cm Field archery target I can print and put together


----------

